# Dpp44 and seperator question



## onecoolee (Sep 22, 2004)

I have done a lot of reading in here on compatibility of seperators and the Dish 721 PVR. I have a good mix of receivers, 4 total (6000, 721, 3900, and 7200). All of these are hooked up to a DPP44 switch with the 721's dual tuner sharing 1 line using a DPP44 seperator. I am having no problems at all with this configuration. The 721 is using port2, and the 3900 is using port 1(insertor port), 6000 is using port 3, and 7200 using port 4. Again, everything works fine in this configuration.

I recently added another 721 to this configuration, and decided to scrap the Dishplayer (7200). I have a home wiring cabinet where all of my cable/sat/telephone etc cabling is consolidated. So, I switched the jumpers from the old Dishplayer line to the new location for the 721, and installed a seperator behind the 721 unit, after it took the initial software download.

So far I have tried all possible combinations of DPP44 and seperator and only found 1 that will work. Of course this is not mentioned anywhere in the DPP44 manual or in any Dish tech doc. I have my original 721 using port2, so that left me port 1 (insertor port), port 3 (6000 using it) and port 4 (Dishplayer was using it). I tried port 4 first since that was my free feed port after teh Dishplayer was removed from service. The DPP44 was not found and with the seperator installed, instead, the 721 saw a SW64 on one tuner and nothing on the other tuner. So, I swapped feeds from the 3900 to port4 and tried the new 721 on port 1, and I got a DPP44 on one tuner but it was only seeing the 110 feed on the 2nd tuner. So, finally I swapped the 3900 back to port 1 of the DPP44, and the 6000 to port4, and the new 721 to port 3 using the seperator. It finally works in this configuration.

My question is this: Are ports 2 and 3 the only ports I can use a seperator on ? My 721s do not like port 1 or port 4 of the DPP44 to be seperated. Also, if I ever decide to add another receiver, my current configuration is maxed out, so if I bought another DPP44, can I use 1 power insertor (with no receiver connected to the receiver in side) and a splitter to feed the port1 of both DPP44s ??? I don't care that I lose 2 feed ports, as my power strip in my wiring closet is full and I don't have room or space for another massive power supply assembly that comes with the DPP44. Would splitting the power insertor feed to power 2 DPP44s work as long as I don't have a receiver connected to either port 1 on the DPp44s ? If so, I may add another one, for future expandability.

Any help here is appreciated.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

onecoolee said:


> I have done a lot of reading in here on compatibility of seperators and the Dish 721 PVR. I have a good mix of receivers, 4 total ...


There are NO restrictions on which port "should' be able to be used with a seperator. I have a 921 on port 1 and another on port 2.


----------



## onecoolee (Sep 22, 2004)

Now I have another strange problem... this is getting weirder by the minute. I updated the new 721 to L175 software, and all seemed fine, but now I get no sound after I configure my DPP443 switch and seperator. If I allow the sysatem to return to factory defaults (119 bird only) and I give it 2 feeds from the DPP44, the sound returns... As soon as I hook up the seperator and run the switch check I lose all sound from the receiver output (but hte video is fine)... now what in the H*ll is going on ??? 

I have never had issues like this with my other 721.


----------



## WhiteForMe (May 30, 2005)

Are you using a DPP separator P/N 123254 ? or just some generic one. The book says any port for the separator. I have a 522 on port 2, never tried any of the other's for it though. 
For your power supply idea, it sounds nice and all. But the one runs a bit warm. It says on power supply 20.5v and 1.65 amps. I would say throw an amp meter on there and see what that one switch pulls(current wise). If its only 1/4 amp, I would say good deal. But if there pulling an amp on there own, theres no way that power supply will be able to feed two of them.
Also you have to wonder, the power supply is feeding 21vdc and switch is returning a signal for a IRD, so that returning signal might interfer with each other, unless you could isolate the 21vdc feed 
If you wanted to check, the center conductor of the coax is +21vdc and the shield is the ground. So just put your amp meter in series with the center conductor. 
If your wondering about just the inserter alone powering the dpp44 with no IRD hook to it, thats the way I have mine set up. Port1 power inserter/port2 522/port3&4 301's. The only reason my power inserter is on it own, is just like you. I didnt have any room to plug that thing in next to my TV ups, So I had to stick it in the computer room and take up a spot on that ups.


----------



## QasDishGuy (Jul 23, 2005)

I have come across many issues involving Port 1 and dual tuner receivers. It is generally speaking a bad idea, but as previously mentioned not precluded from use within any Dish manual. I have had no problems using port 4.

I would imagine part of your specific problem is the mix of legacy receivers and DP receivers, and most likely not a setup tested or even field tested with the DPP 44.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

One possible solution might be to reboot the DPP44. It i "smarter" than other switches, and DOES get confused at times.

The reboot is accomplished by removing ALL sources of power - inserter AND receivers.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

onecoolee said:


> I have done a lot of reading in here on compatibility of seperators and the Dish 721 PVR. I have a good mix of receivers, 4 total (6000, 721, 3900, and 7200). All of these are hooked up to a DPP44 switch with the 721's dual tuner sharing 1 line using a DPP44 seperator. I am having no problems at all with this configuration. The 721 is using port2, and the 3900 is using port 1(insertor port), 6000 is using port 3, and 7200 using port 4. Again, everything works fine in this configuration.
> 
> I recently added another 721 to this configuration, and decided to scrap the Dishplayer (7200). I have a home wiring cabinet where all of my cable/sat/telephone etc cabling is consolidated. So, I switched the jumpers from the old Dishplayer line to the new location for the 721, and installed a seperator behind the 721 unit, after it took the initial software download.
> 
> ...


Gee, it's my understanding the 721 doesn't have the software for the separator yet. A dual tuner should work on ANY port of the DPP44 or DPP Twin, except the 721 is not ready for the separator. A 921, 522, 322, will work on any port with a separator. But since the software for the 721 has not been updated for the separator technology, I don't think it will work right.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Mr-Rick,
You're not quite correct. 
The 721 does have software to work the seperator with the DPP44 switch. It just the DPP Twin & seperator that don't have supporting software yet.


----------



## onecoolee (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah the 721 definitely supports the seperator... my first 721 unit on port 2 of the DPP44 using a seperator works fine. When I connect a seperator to port 3 (about 6 inches from the receiver) and run the lines to my 2nd 721, immediately after I run the switch check and it finds the DPP44 switch on both tuners, I lose all sound... this is very strange and I have searched everywhere for the same problem and cannot find anyone with a similar scenario. 

I guess I am the lucky one with buggy 721 L175 software.... I may have to use a different receiver and get rid of this problematic 721.


----------



## onecoolee (Sep 22, 2004)

ANother update...

I ran another line to the 721, and used 2 DP34 output lines to feed it. Same problem... but total loss of sound. Exact same problem as the 721, so I doubt its related to my lnbs, or switch, but most likely with the 721 unit.

As long as I leave it in factory virgin mode (119 bird only) the sound stays and the system works fine... as soon as I run the switch check with any installed switches, seperator or not, all Hell breaks loose.

Anyone else had this experience ? Its way over my head, and I guess I have to send this 721 back to Dish.


----------



## Smegal (Nov 15, 2004)

Try that 721 on the line that works for your other 721.
I have two 721, using seperator on both with no problems.


----------

